# Not hedgehog related ranting.



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

im so fed up with all of this. theres this guy, we dated before and broke up, then got back together a few more times, then he said HORRIBLE things about me. then came Challenge day ( if your childs school has not had a challenge day, do it, it was amazing) and we got paired into a group somehow, they didnt know anything about us, but we were put into a group, and he cried, and i forgot about all the things he said and did and put my hand on his knee, on his knee!? yes yes i did, then we had to hug, alot. and then we had to write a note to someone who we wished we could change something with, i wrote mine to him, and told the principal to give it to him, the principal did not inform me he hadnt given it to him that day sooo, i texted him and asked about the note, then had to explain it. we both said we were sorry and we wanted to make it up adn be friends, to talk to each other face to face, its been a week and he hasnt said anything to me, and when i text him i feel like i annoy him because he works alot, he just posted pics on FB of him adn my friend brad playing beer pong in the shop of his workplace, you work, really.. i didnt think throwing a ball into beer was work. so now i just i dont even know what to do, i asked if he still liked me and he said no, and i said that was good, even though it CRUSHED me to say that, i know i still love him, and yes i actually mean i loved him, not faking here, and then said i just wanted to be friends and stuff and he asked me why i keep trying to talk to him. wow. really? THATS WHAT "friends" DO! im just so sick of this and tired and everything. he has the cutest lopsided smile and haunting grey blue eyes, blond hair and FRECKLES, god i love freckles, and the softest hair ever and he is just covered in freckles, their even on his neck ^.^' hes got siblings, like little ones and he plays with them all the time and its just the cutest, and at challenge day he said he wanted to be remembered as a good dad when he died ( hes not a dad now) and i just, i want to believe hes a good person, that he loved me once, but i just... dont know.


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Sounds like young love - He also sounds like he's preying on your emotions, but that's just my reaction to what you said 

Hope you figure it out!


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Im just done with him, I'm sick of his crap, but knowing me, I'll go back eventually.


----------



## FaunaQT (Oct 24, 2012)

Do yourself a favor and cut him from your life.

Before I met my Fiance, I was in a position very similar to yours. I was absolutely in love with this guy named James. And one day after 9 months of dating, he said he didn't want to be with me anymore, but that he still wanted to be friends. So I tried in vain to be all cute and friendly with him, having subconscious hopes he would magically change his mind and be with me. But he didn't. Instead, he used my attraction to him as some sick way for him to feel better about himself. And no matter how much he would kiss me and cuddle me, he didn't want to be with me. It was heartbreaking and an absolutely horrible thing to put myself through. I eventually moved to a different apartment complex and did my best to avoid the places he was frequently at. And it worked. Naturally, it takes a long time, but please do yourself a favor and do not contact him. I would even block him on facebook for a little bit so that you are not tormented by his posts (it hurts so bad!)

He told you he doesn't want to be with you. The best thing to do at this point is just to do your best to avoid and ignore him, and heal. I hope you feel better... heart ache is the worst!


----------

